# FYI... C Spire , (formally Cellular South) Samsung Mini Kies EE25



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

FYI: C Spire Mini Kies EE25 Is on Samsung website.... for showcase I500


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry if i posted this in the wrong place,, just thought some people would want to know :grin2:


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

"larryp1962 said:


> Sorry if i posted this in the wrong place,, just thought some people would want to know :grin2:


We've had ee25 here for months now.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes,, its basically the same thing, but thought it may change carrier to C Spire...


----------



## add144 (Jun 12, 2011)

Who cares if the carrier is still Cellular South on your phone...Cellular South, C Spire same company, same thing.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

I love the post from these people that dont have a life.... think they are the only people on this site. There maybe some new people on here that might need info... have a nice day!


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> I love the post from these people that dont have a life.... think they are the only people on this site. There maybe some new people on here that might need info... have a nice day!


Now now, if we're not allowed to be cross and derisive to people when they post all willy nilly without actually reading any of the other threads, then you're not allowed to comment on the content of our daily schedule. And take some home with ya, too


----------

